# Wunschliste für Target VISU



## Chräshe (4 Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,  

 analog zur „WinCC flexible Wunschliste“ würde mich mal interessieren, was Ihr für Wünsche und Anregungen an die Target VISU (PLC HMI CE) 2*  von Beckhoff habt.
 Ich mach einfach mal den Anfang und hoffe auf eine Rege Beteiligung...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *
Wünsche:*
 - Für die Target-VISU gibt es aktuell keine *Alarmhistorie*.

 - Array mit *Zugriff per Index* z.B. so: rMessert[iReihe] geht leider nicht, rMessert[10] ist wiederum möglich, nützt aber nichts, wenn man per Zeiger auf ein Datenfeld zugreifen will.

 - Es wäre schön, wenn in der VISU Eigenschaften für *markierte Objekte gemeinsam eingetragen* werden könnten. Beispiel: 130 Datenfelder für Sollwerte markieren / Rechte Maustaste / Schriftart = Arial.  
 Aktuell dauert das etwas 130 x länger...

 - Bisher ist es nicht möglich, per Auswahl die *Hintergrund-Farbe* der Seiten zu ändern.   
 Es gibt die Möglichkeit über ein Hintergrund-Bitmap oder ein eingefärbtes Rechteck. Letzteres hat den Nachteil, dass es schwierig wird, kleine Elemente mit der Maus zu treffen, ohne gleich den Hintergrund an der Angel zu haben.

- Sehr wünschenswert wäre es, wenn man die *Bildschirmauflösung* direkt im „PLC Control“ bei den „Einstellungen zur Visualisierung“ angeben könnte, anstatt manuell in einer INI-Datei... 4*

 - Aktuell gibt es keine Auswahllisten (Dropdownmenü), Optionsfelder (Radio-Buttons) und Kontrollkästchen (Checkboxen). Das ist kein KO-Kriterium, aber so gut wie jede andere Software zum erstellen von Bedienoberflächen stellt so was zur Verfügung. 1*

 - Prinzipiell wäre es sehr zu wünschen, dass alle Funktionen, wie man sie von der Simulation auf den Programmiergerät kennt, in allen Varianten PLC *HMI /CE /WEB *zur Verfügung stünden. 1*

- Einfaches sichern und rücksichern mit dem „*Watch- und Rezepturverwalter*“. Auslesen der kompletten Struktur (ohne vorherige Zuweisung eines Initialwertes) 3*
--------------------------
*Fehler:*
 - Die *Darstellung stimmt nicht* 100% mit der VISU auf dem Programmiergerät überein.  Gelegentlich variiert die Textgröße oder Platzierung von Elementen.

 - In Verbindung mit der Target- VISU ist es nach ca. 10 Online-Übertragungen erforderlich, das komplette *Projekt* zu *bereinigen* und neu zu übersetzen. Das ist zwar noch einiges schneller als „WinCC flexible“, aber das sollte doch nicht zum Vorbild werden, was Geschwindigkeit und Ressourcen-Verbrauch angeht...

 - Der Schiebeschalter (Slider) *bleibt aktiv*, auch *wenn er unsichtbar oder deaktiviert ist*!  1*
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Gruß 
Chräshe  

HMI Features Übersicht 1*
4*) Ergänzungen


----------



## Chräshe (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,  

 jetzt bin ich platt. Seid Ihr alle Wunschlos glücklich? Hat niemand Wünsche,  Anregungen, konstruktive Kritik an der Target- VISU? 

 Oder seid Ihr schon resigniert, weil gar nichts so tut wie es soll?
 Inzwischen finde ich das Tool ganz prima. Das war nicht immer so. In den letzten 2 Jahren wurden einige Fehler ausgemerzt. Es kamen zwar keine wesentlichen Funktionen hinzu, aber die Zuverlässigkeit scheint sich sehr verbessert zu haben. 

 Gruß 
Chräshe


----------



## Itus (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

......oh doch, es gibt noch einiges an der Target Visu zu verbessern. Mit allem Respekt, man kann ja schon einiges machen mit der Target Visu und es sieht für einfache Appl. auch gut aus, aber ein paar Dinge könnte man schon noch verbessern.

- bei WinCE Systemen ist es nicht möglich die Farbe von Schaltflächen umzuschalten.
- Sprachumschaltung von >= 2 Zeilen ist nicht möglich auf einen Ruck. Es muss jede Zeile einzeln übersetzt werden.
- Damit die Sprachumschaltung funktioniert muss die Variable Textausgabe verwendet werden -> somit verliert ich sofort die Möglichkeit Text und Variablenwert gleichzeitig miteinander zu verwenden. Es muss ein Block für den Text erstellt werden und ein Block für den Wert..... ich hoffe jemand versteht was ich meine.
- Dialogtitel und der Text für den Tool-Tip kann nicht sprachumgeschaltet werden.
- Enumerationen werden in der Visu nicht vernünftig unterstützt. Es müssen Zahlen eingegeben werden bei der Auswahl und dann werden schon Texte angezeigt. 
- Text vom Tool-Tip steht of genau hinter dem Numpad oder Keypad und hilft somit wenig.
- Die Visualisierung kann nicht global innaktiv gesetzt werden, z.B. beim Initialisieren der Maschine - muss vom User selbst überwacht werden. Ein Enable/Disable Bit wäre schön.
- Ansicht auf dem PC und auf dem Zielsystem decken sich nicht immer.

Das waren vorerst meine Erkenntnisse.....wahrscheinlich kommen mir in den nächsten Tagen noch ein Paar Sachen in den Sinn......

Gruss 
Itus


----------



## Chräshe (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo Itus,



Itus schrieb:


> - Die Visualisierung kann nicht global innaktiv gesetzt werden, z.B. beim Initialisieren der Maschine - muss vom User selbst überwacht werden. Ein Enable/Disable Bit wäre schön.



Das Problem kenne ich gar     nicht. Was ist das Problem beim initialisieren? Kann da beim booten     bereits was verstellt werden, bevor die SPS „wach“ ist?

 Gruß 
Chräshe


----------



## Itus (12 Januar 2010)

Bei mir sieht es wie folgt aus:
Task 1: SPS Task
Task 2: Filehandling (langsame Zykluszeit im Vergleich zur SPS)
Task 3 und 4: Für die Visu bestimmt.

D.h. beim Aufstarten fängt dann mal die SPS an zu laufen und auch die Visu. Somit kann im dümmsten Fall der User schon Werte eintippen, bevor die Maschine komplett hochgefahren ist und die Gefahr zu Kollidieren besteht.
Ich leg nun ein "flächendeckendes Bild" über die Masterfolie und dies schalte ich weg, sobald die Maschine fertig ist mit Initialisieren. Erst dann sieht der User die Bedienoberflächen die für ihn relevant sind und kann dann Eingaben tätigen.

Gruss Itus


----------



## shovelhead (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle,
@ itus: Ich verstehe was du meinst mit der Doppelbelegung der Variablen Textausgabe, hatte das gleiche Problem.
Was mich außerdem stört ist, wenn man z.B. ein Keypad durch Knopfdruck auf einen Standardtaster öffnen will, muß man den Text auf dem Taster anklicken. Den Taster an anderer Stelle zu betätigen, funktioniert nicht bzw. es öffnet sich kein Keypad. Als nächstes find ich schade, das man nur Bitmaps einbinden kann, keine jpegs. Ich hab zwar an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum gelesen, dass ab einer bestimmten Version der TargetVisu.dll das möglich ist, aber ich hab die dll immernoch nicht gefunden. Dann ist da noch das InfoSys, hat nichts mit der TargetVisu zu tun, aber das muß ich an dieser Stelle noch loswerden: Wenn man etwas sucht, muß man vorher schon wissen, wie es heißt, auch wenn das anders ist als man eigentlich denkt und an muß dann auch noch unterscheiden, ob man über Hilfe\Inhalt oder Hilfe\Suchen... nach etwas sucht-> man bekommt unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. So, nun genug davon. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit TwinCAT aber zufrieden.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Chräshe (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo Sascha,  

 jetzt sind wir schon mindestens 3, die gelegentlich die Target- VISU verwenden! 

 Was die JPG angeht, kann ich dir bestätigen, dass das geht. Es gibt ein paar Sachen, die funktionieren, obwohl in den Unterlagen dokumentiert ist, dass die entsprechende Funktion gegenwärtig noch nicht unterstützt wird. Die Feature Übersicht stimmt meines Erachtens, die Textliste mit Einschränkungen ist etwas zu kritisch. Slider und Platzhalter habe ich nämlich bereits ohne Probleme verwendet. 

 Umgekehrt gibt es auch hin und wieder  Funktionen, die in der VISU am PG funktionieren und in der Target- VISU CE wiederum nicht.   :evil:

 Heute hat mich die Darstellung der Uhrzeit zum Wahnsinn getrieben. Normalerweise reicht  es aus, in einem Element als Text den Inhalt „%t%H:%M:%S“ mitzugeben und es wird die Systemzeit mit Stunden, Minuten und Sekunden dargestellt. Bei den letzten 2 Projekten gab es da keine Probleme. 

Das hat auch heute funktioniert, aber mit der Einschränkung, dass die Zeitanzeige nur aktualisiert wurde, wenn die Seite umgeschaltet hat, oder eine Eingabe getätigt wurde. Das kam mir bekannt vor. Mit einer inzwischen veralteten .dll hatte ich das schon mal. Damals hab ich die Uhr an mehreren Stellen eingefügt. → Also Anzeige 3x auf dem Display kopiert, hochgeladen und gestaunt – 2x bleibt die Zeit sehen, 2x wird sie zeitversetzt alle 2s hochgezählt. Einsteins Relativitätstheorie lässt grüßen! Mit Sicherheit waren meine Gedanken heute ganz wo anders – vielleicht sogar sehr weit weg. Aber dass sich ein entfernter Blickwinkel soo auswirkt...
:sm6:
Gute Nacht
 Chräshe


----------



## shovelhead (21 Januar 2010)

Hallo Chräshe,
hast du mittlerweile eine Lösung für die stehende Uhr? Hab dasselbe Problem. Noch eine Frage: Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich gleichzeitig ein Numpad öffnen und eine Variable togglen kann? Danke für alle Ansätze.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Chräshe (22 Januar 2010)

Hallo Sascha,  

 nach mehrmaligem hin und her probieren, hab ich die Uhr kopiert und deckungsgleich übereinander gelegt. Die obere Uhr schalte ich im 0,5s – Rhythmus mit einer Variable unsichtbar. Somit wird die VISU anscheinend oft genug neu aufgebaut und die Darstellung entspricht den Erwartungen.   
 Vielleicht reicht es, wenn du ein beliebiges anderes Element, welches du ganz in den Hintergrund stellst, triggerst? Ich hab nicht mehr weiter herum gespielt. Es war genug Zeit für so eine Kleinigkeit vertrödelt.  :evil:

 Gruß 
Chräshe


----------



## shovelhead (23 Januar 2010)

Danke für die Idee, werd´s am Montag ausprobieren.


----------



## Itus (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich ärger mich mal wieder mit der TargetVisu ab.
Ich mache eine dynamische Sprachumschaltung und was ich auf meinem Programmierrechner (im TwinCAT in der Visualisierung) sehe, deckt sich überhaupt nicht mit dem was meine WinCE Visu darstellt.
Hab das Projekt komplett bereinigt und neu erstellt (mehrmals schon) und ich komm nicht weiter, da ich keine Systematik dahinter finde, wann es passt und wann nicht.

So was kann ich dem Kunden nicht abliefern.......

Kennt ihr das?
Was kann man dagegen tun?
Gibts eine bereinigte Visu dll in der Zwischenzeit?
Hab die Image Version CX1020 HMI 2.20e installiert
TwinCAT 2.10 / CE Build 220
TcTargetV.dll hat die Version 1.0.9.7


Danke für die Hilfe.


Gruss Itus


----------



## shovelhead (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo Itus, 
ich kann dir zwar keine Lösung geben, aber ich habe auch dynamische Texte eingebunden. Eine Zeit lang hat das gut funktioniert, aber jetzt stürzt TwinCAT komplett ab wenn ich versuche in eine andere Sprache umzuschalten, obwohl ich an den XML-Dateien nichts geändert habe. Hab schon mit dem Beckhoff support telefoniert und mittlerweile schon zwei Technikern von denen das Projekt geschickt zum überprüfen...keine Antwort. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Fx64 (29 Januar 2010)

Normalerweise gibt es doch immer recht schnell Hilfe. Vielleicht postest Du Dein Projekt hier?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Itus (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo

Ging mir auch ähnlich. Hab das Projekt zu 60% in dynamische Texte umprogrammiert und dann ging die ganze Visu zu Sau......
......hab nun wieder alles verworfen und fange später wieder mal damit an. für die nächsten Tage ist mir die Lust vergangen.....

Gruss Itus


----------



## Chräshe (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo Itus,
 
weißt du was neues, was die dynamische Sprachumschaltung angeht?
Was sagt Beckhoff dazu?  
 
Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Itus (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo Chräshe

Der Support hat mir eine neue CAB Datei geschickt, welche auf den 22.10.2009 datiert ist. Ich hab das Ganze aber noch nicht installiert.

Auch mit Unterstützung vom Support lies sich die TwinCAT_PLC_HMI_CE.I586.CAB nicht auf dem CE installieren. D.h. ich muss eine komplette Neuinstallation machen, damit ich die CAB Datei ausführen kann. Ausser du weisst einen Rat wie ich das ohne Neuinstallation von Win CE mache.

Sobald ich die neue Visudatei getestet hab, poste ich was ich an hoffentlich positiven Veränderungen festgestellt hab.

Gruss Itus


----------



## Chräshe (25 Februar 2010)

Itus schrieb:


> Auch mit Unterstützung vom Support lies sich die TwinCAT_PLC_HMI_CE.I586.CAB nicht auf dem CE installieren.



Hallo Itus,

Soll das heißen, dass der Support die eigene Software nicht installiert bekommt!? *ROFL*
Du nimmst mich doch auf den Arm… 
Da kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen...
...bisher hab ich höchstens mal ne DLL ausgetauscht… 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Chräshe (3 März 2010)

Hallo Itus,

konntest du inzwischen die Updates installieren und ausprobieren?
Wenn ja, mit welchem Ergebnis?
Wir haben vielleicht ein Projekt, bei dem wir die Sprachumschaltung bräuchten.
Ich fände es sehr schade, wenn aus dem Grund eine andere Steuerung eingesetzt werden würde... :icon_cry:
 
Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Itus (3 März 2010)

Hallo Chräshe

Ja, hab in der Zwischnzeit die SW installiert bekommen - hab's jedoch selber rausgefunden. (Auf dem CX in den Konfigurationen im Reiter TwinCAT Settings muss der Haken bei Enable Visualisation weggeklickt werden. Erst dann kann die CAB Datei erfolgreich ausgeführt werden......).

Die Visu ist schon mal besser und das Teil zeigt - ich glaube immer - an was ich auch auf meinem PC entwickelt hab.

Die Sprachumschaltung bin ich noch nicht angegangen. Kann dir somit dazu noch keine Rückmeldung geben.

Übrigens die Visu dll hat die Version 1.0.9.12 vom 30.09.2009 und der CX läuft nun mit Win CE 6.0 Version HPS 308g. Die Visu dll läuft nicht mehr unter Win CE 5.

Gruss 
Itus


----------



## Chräshe (27 Juni 2010)

Hallo Itus,

 hat sich inzwischen wieder was ergeben, was die dynamische Sprachumschaltung angeht?
 Mich trifft das Thema nur ganz selten, aber wenn, dann wäre das ein absolutes KO- Kriterium. Und für jede Anforderung einen andern VISU-Hersteller zu verwenden ist auch keine Lösung.:evil:

 @All
 Verwendet irgend jemand die PLC *HMI, CE oder WEB* mit der dynamischen Sprachumschaltung und hat damit keine Probleme?
 Ich hatte nur so zum testen mal damit herum gespielt, wobei mir keine Probleme aufgefallen sind. Natürlich nur mit einer Hand voll Übersetzungen... 

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------

